
Yahoo must face litigation by data breach victims: U.S. judge - rectang
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-verizon-yahoo-breach-idUSKCN1BB25Q
======
rectang
If Yahoo is held liable, this case will mark a turning point in how companies
collect and keep customer data. Up until now, all the losses have been
socialized and borne by individuals rather than by the companies who were
entrusted with their personal information.

